# 357 magnum loads



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I am re-inventing the wheel. Playing with different powders and loads. I tried 7.4 grns of Hodgdon Titegroup because it has the same (almost) CUP as 21 grns of win 296. However, the velocity of Titegroup is about 400 fps slower. What a difference in recoil. The 296 is a sudden jolt whereas the TG is softer and thereby easier for quick follow up shots. I am using a Coonan Classic which is big in my hand. I know someone has talked about recoil before but sometimes you have to experience it firsthand to understand it. I have watched several videos of shooters using 357 magnums and they all talk about, "well that's enough for me" and "I'm starting to flinch", after a few shots. I wonder if you can ever get used to the jolt for extended periods. I will keep trying as I am getting better, I think. Wish me luck.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Argon18smith said:


> I am re-inventing the wheel. Playing with different powders and loads. I tried 7.4 grns of Hodgdon Titegroup because it has the same (almost) CUP as 21 grns of win 296. However, the velocity of Titegroup is about 400 fps slower. What a difference in recoil. The 296 is a sudden jolt whereas the TG is softer and thereby easier for quick follow up shots. I am using a Coonan Classic which is big in my hand. I know someone has talked about recoil before but sometimes you have to experience it firsthand to understand it. I have watched several videos of shooters using 357 magnums and they all talk about, "well that's enough for me" and "I'm starting to flinch", after a few shots. I wonder if you can ever get used to the jolt for extended periods. I will keep trying as I am getting better, I think. Wish me luck.


Recoil sensitivity is interesting. For me, the way to become accustomed to recoil is to shoot the next-higher caliber. When I first started shooting, I thought a 38 Special had heavy recoil - until I fired a 45 auto. My biggest surprise was when I first fired a 44 Mag out of a S&W. I thought it couldn't get any worse....until I bought a S&W 500. Then the 44 felt llike a 38 Special.
Be careful with Titegroup powder. It reaches maximum with small charges & it's easy to double charge a case if you're not paying close attention, especially if you're loading on a progressive.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, recoil is momentum (m • v). So, if the 296/H110 produces 1500 fps (just throwing out a number) and the TG load produces 1100 fps, that is a significant difference in recoil (for a 158 gn bullet, that is the difference between a power factor of 237 and 174).
I must say, TG is about the last powder I would use in .357 Mag, except (maybe) for very light target loads at or below the manual's starting load.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I agree noylj. I have TG kicking around and it had some reload numbers so I tried it. The 296 ejects the casings 20 to 30 feet, depending on the bounce, whereas the TG ejects it 2 feet. I was thinking of trying some Hodgdon 700-x powder just for fun.


----------

